# My tenodera oothequa hatch :) Pictures (update 10 april)



## dom1234 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hello, my tenodera ootheca (chinese mantis) hacth. I will send pics this night. Thanks Yen Saw.


----------



## dom1234 (Apr 10, 2005)

Here the pics:


----------

